# Northern California



## rickd530 (Mar 23, 2011)

I always find it humorous to look in a N. Ca thread and find that it is all about central California. One day, I will see a N. California thread that actually applies to the upper (Northern California) area. I mean anything north of Sacramento! Way I see it Sac, San Jose, SF, Oakland, Berzerkly... Thats all in - the middle - look at the map - So if anyone here wants to ride true north - Redding, Chico, Mt. Shasta....


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Do people up there have internet connections?

Seriously, though, I'd like to ride around Auburn some time, but that's borderline by your designations!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I used the internets and found this:


> "Northern California" is not a formal geographic designation and definitions of what constitutes Northern California vary. Geographically, California's north-south midway point lies at around 37° latitude, near San Francisco; however this does not coincide with popular use of the term. When the state is divided into two areas (Northern and Southern California) the term "Northern California" usually refers to the forty-eight counties north of the ten counties of Southern California. The term is also applied to the area north of the Tehachapi Mountains. This definition coincides neatly with the county lines at 35° 47′ 28″ north latitude (the sixth standard parallel south of the Mount Diablo base) which form the southern boundaries of Monterey, Kings, Tulare and Inyo Counties


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_California

For future reference:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

For more geographical naming inaccuracies, please see also the terms mid-west and north-west territories!


----------



## rickd530 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love bringing up this topic because it always stirs up a good conversation! In all seriousness, I understand the concept. I lived and grew up in San Jose so I am from N. Ca. But now that I live way (5 hrs north of) north of there, I get a kick out of the idea that an area that is geographically in the center of the state is called North. 

What really sucks is to have a forum that says - North north California (or True North Ca), just doesn't draw that many members. The good news is there are quite a few clubs and decent shops that meet, just hard to get into the right schedule and ride with them. Love to ride, but way more fun in a group.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

The fact of the matter is that the majority of folks that post here are in the Bay Area. 

Not me though, I'm near Sacramento.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

So how's the State of Jefferson secession plan coming along?  It seems that we don't hear much about it with the current economy.  Actually I remember some pretty animated threads on MTBR about this.

I hope to do your Mt Shasta century ride some day.


----------



## rickd530 (Mar 23, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> So how's the State of Jefferson secession plan coming along?  It seems that we don't hear much about it with the current economy.  Actually I remember some pretty animated threads on MTBR about this.
> 
> I hope to do your Mt Shasta century ride some day.


If the State of Jefferson would actually happen, we would/could become our own nation. The price of water would ski-rocket! lol...

The Summit Century is a beautiful ride. I have yet to do it myself, just familiar with the roads. I am re-visiting my passion for riding after a short break and doing it this year. Amazing that there aren't more riders considering it has some awesome hills. Last year they had 700 riders. They had awesome food, great SAG and the scenery is hard to beat. +1 this year, I am going for sure.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, Northern California starts at SLO. That's where it all changes. The line is at the top of the Cuesta Grade. 

Then there is the North Bay, which if you go too far north, at some point it turns into Endor, and it might as well be Oregon. Great country up there. I love it.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

rickd530 said:


> If the State of Jefferson would actually happen, we would/could become our own nation. The price of water would ski-rocket! lol...


Not to mention the export of Northern California's favorite cash crop!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

ukbloke said:


> So how's the State of Jefferson secession plan coming along?  It seems that we don't hear much about it with the current economy.  Actually I remember some pretty animated threads on MTBR about this.
> 
> I hope to do your Mt Shasta century ride some day.


They realized that they receive more money from the state than they pay in taxes, so they'd have to increase taxes or decrease services if they seceded.


----------



## rickd530 (Mar 23, 2011)

robwh9 said:


> They realized that they receive more money from the state than they pay in taxes, so they'd have to increase taxes or decrease services if they seceded.


We could be like Alaska, get paid for living in the state (oil) - Based on what we could charge for our natural resources - WATER - that So Cal desperately needs and has none of. 

But I am seriously joking about this, don't take me too seriously. Siskiyou County has the highest rate of unemployment... so you have a valid point.


----------



## tgoff (Mar 18, 2011)

People from Northern California are too busy outside riding, surfing, kayaking, hiking, fishing, etc... then to worry about what exactly is Nor Cal because we live it.

The fact that you can make an arguable point that the Bay Area is not Nor Cal really gets them going. They try their hardest to be separated from their Southern California brethren but they really have more in common socially and economically with them than with the people from "Real" Nor Cal.

The argument however cannot be won due to the overwhelming numbers of people that want to associate and be known to be from Nor Cal. Those of us that actually live in Nor Cal can only sit back, smile, and laugh at all the poor bastards that try so hard to want to be like us.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Nor Cal is a state of mind.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

San Francisco is the Northern most border of Central Cali. NorCal is across the bridge...at the entrance to the rainbow tunnel, specifically.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

jetdog9 said:


> Do people up there have internet connections?
> 
> Seriously, though, I'd like to ride around Auburn some time, but that's borderline by your designations!



I love Auburn area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For MTB that is.........


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The explanations in Dr. John's post fit so well because they really do make visceral sense. If you're driving north on Highway 101, the vegetation and climate markedly changes as you go through the Gaviota Pass, north of Santa Barbara. The Chaparral gets more lush. There are more oaks. Thus, you naturally sense that you've left Southern California for Central California. 

Now, get off of Highway 101 and get on Highway One. At about the time you reach Monterey County, the climate and terrain starts to change again. The coastline gets higher. The seas get rougher. Redwoods and cypresses begin to take over from the chapperral, which had been becoming more lush for a long time. 

It's now obvious that you've arrived in a part of the state that gets much more rain, and is much cooler, temp-wise, from where you started. From this point on, things get ever more lush and cool (both temp-wise and in the amount of hippies), but there are no more dramatic changes until you actually reach Oregon. There, the vegetation changes once again. Suddenly you notice that the evergreen trees you saw in California have been replaced by deciduous trees.


----------

